# Brighter Scents  or Candle Source reviews?



## jbruner7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Has any one used brighter scents or Candle Source for cp soap making? There prices are great so is there shipping so wanted to get feed back on them. Thank you.


----------



## digit (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes, I bought some fo's from The Candle Source. The lady (I am embarrassed, I can't remember her name) was very quick to answer my questions and the shipping costs were great and very fast. The only scent I've soaped from them is Stargazer Lily. It is strong and has held beautifully for about 5-6 months.

Digit


----------



## jbruner7 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Thank You*

Thank you so much for your review. I live in Iowa and Brighter Scents is in Iowa as well so I believe that should make my shipping charges even cheaper. Shipping charges these days are outrages.  Sometimes I only want to order a few small things and the shipping cost more than what I want to order so I go without. How sad...  

Any way thank you very much and Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------

